# Help/advice/comment needed! On repairing something rather unusual.



## coreco (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Coreco Automatic Color Camera, Model 300* 




I have found a rare photographic device which I imagine you wont have come across before. It seems to be in good condition considering its age and where I found it but there are a number of issues which are stopping it from working. I am posting this in the hope that this forum might teach me a bit more about it and hopefully set me on the road to repairing it. If you are interested and have a few minutes spare read on: 

To cut a long story short (or at least shorter); 

- A few weeks ago I found an interesting case in a skip in South East London. 

- It contained an old photographic instrument called the Coreco Automatic Color Camera, Model 300. There is very little to be found on the internet about this device. 

- Through some research I have found that the camera was produced in the 1940s with the purpose of taking fully automatic close-up medical photographs.

- By playing around with it I think I understand how the camera functions. It uses a novel automatic system to control the variables that affect an exposure. 

- The variables are controlled physically, by the proportions of a variety of attachments. Each has a different purpose/intended subject. 

- The attachments included in the case I found are intended for various special applications, notably photographing the interior of the vagina. 



- I am intrigued by the mechanics of this camera and have decided I want to get it to function again. 

- I have identified a number of problems which I think are preventing the camera from operating there may be more that well come up along the way. I am hoping this forum may hold some answers to these. 

You can read a full write up on what I know about the camera on my blog here:

http://morriswild.tumblr.com/post/33843359142/on-the-2-10-2012-on-a-wet-autumnal -day-i-found-a 

I have documented the device photographically in this set on my flickr account which you can see here: 

Coreco automatic color camera, model 300 - a set on Flickr 

Each image is annotated, If you are interested enough please read through it, this should get you up to speed with how in my opinion the camera functions. 

I have a basic knowledge of photography and no experience in Camera repair however I think in essence this camera is a simple device. The three main issues I see with this Camera are these: 

1. The Integral lighting system is mains powered, and runs via a transformer from an American style plug. There may be issues with incompatible Voltage/Current, I have no real knowledge of electronics. Regardless of this the wiring is more then 70 years old and may need replacing. 

2. The bulbs are all blown; replacements may be difficult to source. 

3. The shutter winding system seems to be jammed 

So, what advice can you give me? 

I will be documenting my progress with the camera on my blog: 
www.morriswild.tumblr.com


----------

